# Dna200 help (mac)



## kelly22 (19/7/16)

Hi there guys so i recently got myself into the dna game ,i run all my stuff on a mac n now i find myself stumped coz i cant seem to find a way to use the escribe software bkz i use a mac ,im in the process of loading bootcamp but id also like your input advice or experience in how to get around this if theres another way 

Thanks in advance
K V

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevkev (19/7/16)

I use VMWare Fusion to use windows on OSX.
https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/info?slug=desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_fusion/8_0

I know of parallels as well, never used it.
http://www.parallels.com/


----------



## kelly22 (19/7/16)

Hi kev i have vmware fusion but windows doesnt lauch it jus opens up some terminal n says no operating system found 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevkev (19/7/16)

kelly22 said:


> Hi kev i have vmware fusion but windows doesnt lauch it jus opens up some terminal n says no operating system found
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yea. You would have to create a new virtual machine and install a version of windows from an iso file or I think an installation CD would work too. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly22 (19/7/16)

Dont have a disk but i did download the iso for win 10

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

